# مكتبة كتب ومراجع هندسة السيارات



## mohamed abouzahra (22 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بوضع مكتبة كتب خاصة بالسيارات وما يخصها وربنا يوفققنى فى ذلك ان شاء الله .​الكتاب الاول :
 Introduction to Modern Vehicle Design 








وهذا هو المحتوى 





















رابط التحميل فى المرفقات 
​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الثانى







الرابط :
http://rapidshare.de/files/21113600...standing_Automotive_Electronics__5th_ed._.rar


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكر ا اخي وبارك الله فيك ومبارك لك انت وباقي الاعضاء علي التميز ها الشهر 
ويشرفني ان اكون من اول من يمرون علي مشاركتك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

بعد اذن اخي لتسهيل التحميل علي اخواني يمكن استخدام هذا الرابط 

http://mihd.net/pc8g9n
الملف مساحته 16.1 ميجا وهو ايضا الطبعة الخامسه للكتاب الثاني
understanding automotive electronics


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 أغسطس 2007)

بالنسبة للكتاب الاول فها هو برابط صاروخي
http://www.mediafire.com/?9rwdsjnmccw


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (22 أغسطس 2007)

بورك فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ محمد ابو زهرة .

مبادرة طيبة وان شاء الله مثمرة بجهودك وكل الخيريين .

جزاكم الله خير .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك...
ومشكور على مجهودك الطيب...


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 أغسطس 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> بالنسبة للكتاب الاول فها هو برابط صاروخي
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9rwdsjnmccw


 

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس م / محمد لطفى 

على التعاون 
وان شاء الله تكمل معاى الموضوع .


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 أغسطس 2007)

ابو الباسل الألمعي قال:


> بورك فيك اخي الفاضل


 

الله يبارك فيك ياخى


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ محمد ابو زهرة .
> 
> مبادرة طيبة وان شاء الله مثمرة بجهودك وكل الخيريين .
> 
> ...


 

اشكرك استاذى العزيز


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الثالث :
 ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل من لدية رواطب اخى يقوم بوضعها لسهولة التحميل .

الكتاب هو : Motor Vehicle









رابط التحميل هو : 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21076945/GARRETT__T._K.__2001_._The_Motor_Vehicle__13th_ed._.rar


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الرابع :

هو Tyre and Vehicle Dynamics








http://rapidshare.de/files/21109924/PACEJKA__H._B.__2002_._Tyre_Mechanics_and_Vehicle_Dynamics.rar


​


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (23 أغسطس 2007)

كما كر اخي محمد لتسهيل التحميل يمكن استخدام الرابط الي ساضعه باسفل


Book Description

The Motor Vehicle has been an essential reference work for both the student and practising engineer ever since the first edition appeared in 1929. Today it is as indispensable to anyone with a serious interest in vehicle design techniques, systems and construction as it was then. The current edition has undergone a major revision to include seven new chapters. These include Electric Propulsion; covering all aspects from lead acid and alternative batteries to fuel cells and hybrid vehicles, Static and Dynamic Safety, and Wheels and Tyres. The chapter on the compression ignition engine has been expanded to form three chapters, concentrating on aspects such as common rail injection, recently developed distributor type pumps and electronic control of injection. Automatic, semi-automatic and continuously variable ratio transmissions are covered in two new chapters. A third contains information on the latest developments in computer-aided control over both braking and traction, for improving vehicle stability, while another contains entirely new information on the practice and principles of electrically-actuated power-assisted steering. Also included is coverage of material detailing the latest knowledge and practice relating to safety systems, vehicle integrity, braking systems and much more. The established layout of the book is retained, with topics relating to the Engine, Transmission and Carriage Unit dealt with in turn. Each chapter is well-provided with diagrams, sections, schematics and photographs, all of which contribute to a clear and concise exposition of the material under discussion.
Subject terms: Automotive Engineering | Mechanical Engineering
Collection name: Materials & Mechanical

Table of *******s
* *******s
* 44 Six- wheel vehicles
* Part 1 The Engine
o 1 General principles of heat engines
o 2 Engine balance
o 3 Constructional details of the engine
o 4 Six-, eight- and twelve- cylinder engines
o 5 Sleeve- valve and special engines
o 6 Diesel injection equipment and systems
o 7 Distributor type pumps
o 8 Some representative diesel engines
o 9 The two- stroke engine
o 10 Fundamentals of carburation
o 11 Some representative carburettors
o 12 Petrol injection systems
o 13 Induction manifold design
o 14 Emission control
o 15 Fuel pumps and engine intake air conditioning
o 16 Turbocharging and supercharging
o 17 Fuels and their combustion
o 18 Friction, lubricants and lubrication
o 19 Engine cooling
o 20 Electric propulsion
o 21 Alternative power units
o 22 Bearings, gearing, chain and belt drives
* Part 2 Transmission
o 23 Transmission requirements
o 24 Clutches
o 25 Why is a gearbox necessary?
o 26 Constructional arrangements of gearboxes
o 27 Epicyclic and pre- selector gearboxes
o 28 Torque converters and automatic gearboxes
o 29 Semi- automatic gearboxes and continuously variable transmissions
o 30 Universal joints and driving steered wheels
o 31 The differential
o 32 The back axle
o 33 Axle constructions
o 34 The double- reduction axle
* Part 3 The Carriage Unit
o 35 The basic structure
o 36 Vehicle safety
o 37 Brakes
o 38 Servo- and power- operated, and regenerative braking systems
o 39 Anti- lock brakes and traction control
o 40 Front axle and steering mechanism
o 41 Wheels and tyres
o 42 Suspension principles
o 43 Suspension systems
o 44 Six- wheel vehicles
* Index



يمكنك التحميل من هنا
http://mihd.net/85t9py


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (23 أغسطس 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> كما كر اخي محمد لتسهيل التحميل يمكن استخدام الرابط الي ساضعه باسفل
> 
> 
> Book Description
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك وخليك معاى يا هندسة فى باقى الكتب ان شاء الرحمن .:12: :12: :12:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

كماذكراخي محمد لتسهيل التحميل يمكن استخدام الرابط الي ساضعه باسفل
Tyre and Vehicle Dynamics
ISBN: 0750651415
Author: Hans Pacejka
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann 
Edition: 
Language: English
Hardcover: 627 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750651415
Summary:
In Tyre and Vehicle Dynamics Professor Hans Pacejka provides both basic and more advanced explanations of the pneumatic tyre and its impact on vehicle dynamic performance.

Tyre and Vehicle Dynamics is the definitive book in tyre mechanics by the acknowledged leading world authority Hans Pacejka.

The author provides both basic and advanced knowledge of the mechanical behaviour of the pneumatic tyre and its impact on vehicle dynamic performance. The theoretical treatment given to the subject is supported throughout by practical experimental observations, and the book also focuses on developing an understanding upon which mathematical models of tyre behaviour can be developed and used. The text then acquaints the reader with the way in which the tyre models are incorporated in vehicle models and how the tyre influences vehicle behaviour. Those working in any industry involving equipment with tyres, such as aircraft undercarriage designers, will find this book both extremely useful and relevant.


من هنا


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8caegzjbbbo


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الخامس :

Automotive Computer Controlled Systems







تفاصيل الكتاب : 

Automotive Computer Controlled Systems
By: Allan Bonnick
ISBN-10: 0750650893 ISBN-13: 9780750650892
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann - 2001-04-10
Paperback | 272 Pages


Annotation:
'Automotive Computer Controlled Systems' explains the fundamental principles of engineering that lie behind the operation of vehicle electronic systems. Having obtained this knowledge, the reader will be able to make full use of the diagnostic equipment which is currently available. The book builds on the concepts contained in Vehicle Electronic Systems and Fault Diagnosis and gives clear steps to fault diagnosis and subsequent repair of the vehicle's electronic systems. The author discusses electronics only within the context of the vehicle systems under consideration, and thus keeps theory to a minimum.
Allan Bonnick has written articles for several transport/vehicle journals and carries out consultancy work for the Institute of Road Transport Engineers. In addition, he has had many years teaching experience and is ideally placed to write this informative guide. Principles discussed in context avoiding unnecessary theory and maths
From the Publisher:
'Automotive Computer Controlled Systems' explains the fundamental principles of engineering that lie behind the operation of vehicle electronic systems. Having obtained this knowledge, the reader will be able to make full use of the diagnostic equipment which is currently available. The book builds on the concepts contained in Vehicle Electronic Systems and Fault Diagnosis and gives clear steps to fault diagnosis and subsequent repair of the vehicle's electronic systems. The author discusses electronics only within the context of the vehicle systems under consideration, and thus keeps theory to a minimum.


Allan Bonnick has written articles for several transport/vehicle journals and carries out consultancy work for the Institute of Road Transport Engineers. In addition, he has had many years teaching experience and is ideally placed to write this informative guide.

* Principles discussed in context avoiding unnecessary theory and maths
* Practical step-by-step instructions on fault diagnosis and repair
* Liberally illustrated with clear diagrams 

Booknews:
Explains principles of engineering that underlie the operation of vehicle electronic systems and demonstrates that common technology applies to a range of vehicle systems, providing technicians with a basis for performing diagnosis and repair on a variety of vehicle systems. Discusses electronics and computer technology of vehicle systems from a practical rather than theoretical standpoint, and gives step-by-step instructions on fault diagnosis and repair of computer controlled systems. Principles are discussed through examples, avoiding unnecessary theory and mathematics. Bonnick is a vehicle engineering education and training consultant.
_Annotation c. Book News, Inc., Portland, OR (booknews.com)

_
Table of *******s:​
Preface​ix​
Acknowledgements​xi​Chapter 1
Common Technology​1​1.1
Common technology​1​1.2
Engine-related systems​2​1.3
Ignition systems​2​1.4
Computer controlled petrol fuelling systems​10​1.5
Engine management systems (EMS)​17​1.6
Anti-lock braking (ABS)​19​1.7
Traction control​22​1.8
Stability control​25​1.9
Air conditioning​27​1.10
Computer controlled damping rate​30​1.11
Computer controlled diesel engine management systems​30​1.12
Summary​38​1.13
Review questions​38​Chapter 2
The Computer ECM​40​2.1
The fundamental parts of a computer​40​2.2
A practical automotive computer system​41​2.3
Principles of operation​44​2.4
Computer data​45​2.5
Computer interfaces​46​2.6
Control of output devices​47​2.7
Computer memories​48​2.8
Fault codes​51​2.9
Adaptive operating strategy of the ECM​51​2.10
Networking of computers​52​2.11
Vehicle network systems​55​2.12
Prototype network systems​59​2.13
Summary​62​2.14
Review questions​63​Chapter 3
Self-diagnosis and fault codes​65​3.1
Access to DTCs​65​3.2
Developments in self-diagnosis​78​3.3
Diagnostic equipment and limitations of DTCs​81​3.4
Review questions​83​Chapter 4
Diagnostic tools and equipment​85​4.1
Diagnostic tools that connect to the ECM​85​4.2
Breakout boxes​94​4.3
The digital multimeter​95​4.4
Portable flat screen oscilloscopes​96​4.5
Diagnostic tool and oscilloscope combined​97​4.6
Pressure gauges​99​4.7
Calibrating test instruments​103​4.8
Location charts and wiring diagrams​103​4.9
Sources of diagnostic data​103​4.10
Exhaust gas emissions and emission system testing​105​4.11
Review questions​110​Chapter 5
Sensors​112​5.1
Electromagnetic sensors​112​5.2
Optical sensors​118​5.3
Combustion knock sensors​119​5.4
Variable resistance type sensors​121​5.5
Temperature sensors​125​5.6
Ride height control sensor​125​5.7
Manifold absolute pressure (MAP)​126​5.8
Exhaust gas oxygen sensors​130​5.9
Air flow measurement​138​5.10
The practical importance of sensor knowledge​144​5.11
Review questions​144​Chapter 6
Actuators​146​6.1
Actuator operation​146​6.2
Petrol engine fuel injectors​147​6.3
Testing of petrol injectors​149​6.4
Exhaust gas recirculation​154​6.5
Petrol engine idle speed control​155​6.6
Ignition system​161​6.7
ABS actuators​161​6.8
A clamping diode​162​6.9
Electronic unit injectors​163​6.10
Review questions​165​Chapter 7
Diagnostic techniques​168​7.1
Circuit testing​168​7.2
Vehicle specific details​172​7.3
The 'six-steps' approach​173​7.4
Skills required for effective diagnosis​174​7.5
An approach to fault finding​175​7.6
Emissions related testing​179​7.7
Ignition system tests​198​7.8
Diesel injection​200​7.9
Sensor tests on other systems​202​7.10
Intermittent faults​207​7.11
Summary​209​7.12
Review questions​210​Chapter 8
Additional technology​212​8.1
Partial and absolute pressures​212​8.2
The piezoelectric effect​213​8.3
Liquid crystal displays​214​8.4
Countering cross-talk​216​8.5
Logic devices​216​8.6
OBD II​223​8.7
Computer performance (MIPS)​227​8.8
Supplementary restraint systems (SRS)​227​8.9
The coded ignition key​231​8.10
Fault tracing​232​8.11
Precautions when working with computer controlled systems​233​8.12
Variable capacitance sensor​233​8.13
Optoelectronics​233​8.14
Review questions​235​
Appendix​​A.1
Companies who supply equipment and diagnostic data​237​A.2
Answers to review questions​237​A.3
OBD II standard fault codes​238​
Index​ 


بمساعدة م / محمد لطفى بارك الله فية .

رابط التحميل : 
http://12.mihd.net/dl/38f7d0bdfee1dbc19d529756a9bb2aa0/46ce22c7/12-fvpsiy-14809229/0750650893.rar


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب السادس : 

Advanced Vehicle Technology, 2nd Edition







Title: Advanced Vehicle Technology, 2nd Edition
Author: Heinz Heisler
Pages: 663
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Edition: 2nd - August 2002
Language: English
ISBN: 0750651318
Category: Engineering
Format: PDF
Size: 7.5 M

This eagerly awaited second edition of Heinz Heisler's Advanced Vehicle Technology is a comprehensive and thorough description of vehice bodies and components

رابط التحميل​http://rapidshare.com/files/6538476/Butterworth-Heinemann.-.Advanced.Vehicle.Technology.2nd.Ed.-.Heisler__2002_.ace
​​​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب السابع : 


Electric Vehicle Technology Explained









While the classic battery electric car continues to make only a small impact on the automobile market, other types of electric vehicle, especially hybrids, have made significant and promising improvements. Moreover, small battery electric vehicles such as bicycles and mobility aids are also developing well. Presenting more than 160 diagrams and pictures, this book explains the science and technology behind these important developments, and also introduces the issues that underpin the design and performance modelling of electric vehicles. Electric Vehicle Technology Explained: — Encompasses a full range of electric vehicles: bicycles, mobility aids, delivery vehicles and buses – not just cars. — Covers all the basic technology relating to electric road vehicles – batteries, super capacitors, flywheels, fuel cells, electric motors and their controllers, and system design. — Considers the environmental benefits and disadvantages of electric vehicles and their component devices. — Includes case studies of a range of batteries, hybrids and fuel cell powered vehicles, from bicycles to buses. — Offers many MATLAB® examples explaining the design of appropriate computer prediction models. Professionals, researchers and engineers in the electric vehicle industry as well as advanced students in electrical and mechanical engineering will benefit from this comprehensive coverage of electric vehicle technology

Book Info:
Published in 2003
Published by Wiley
Author James Larminie
ISBN 0470851635 Wrong ISBN? Enter the correct one
Size 5.23MB


رابط التحميل : 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1361673...ed__Wiley_2003__ISBN_0470851635__303s__E_.pdf


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

زاى ما تعودنا مستنين م / محمد لطفى يضيف الروابط الحلوة بتاعتة 
جزاة الله كل خير .


----------



## م_محمد حسين Cairo (24 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على هذه المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

م_محمد حسين Cairo قال:


> مشكور على هذه المجموعة الرائعة


 

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد حسين ومبروك على اشتراكك فى المنتدى


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الثامن :

الكتاب يخص اكتر الميكاترونكس بس انا من راى ان يهم السيارات

Sensor Technology Handbook









Book Description:
Without sensors most electronic applications would not exist, and today's smart sensors, wireless sensors, and microtechnologies are revolutionizing sensor design and applications. The importance of sensors, however, contrasts with the limited information available on them. This volume is a much-needed comprehensive sensor reference guide to be used by engineers and scientists in industry, research, and academia to help with sensor selection and system design. The book offers guidance on selecting, specifying, and using the optimum sensor for any given application. It is filled with hard-to-find information, contributed by noted engineers and companies working in the field. It contains up-to-date coverage of the latest MEMS and the hottest nanotechnology sensor applications. The editor-in-chief, Jon Wilson, has years of experience in the sensor industry and leads popular workshops and seminars on sensor-related topics.--This text refers to the Digital edition. 


رابط التحميل :

http://rapidshare.de/files/7834306/Elsevier__Sensor_Technology_Handbook_MAZ.rar.html​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب التاسع : 

Intelligent Vehicle Technology And Trends







رابط التحميل : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20876704/IntellVehiTechnAndTrends_muya.rar


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب العاشر :

Vehicle Crash Mechanics 








روابط التحميل ":

http://old.ftp2share.com/file/11343/ehicle_crash__dynamics.rar.html



http://10.mihd.net/dl/985333531e363...0-gxcmr3-13828840/vehicle_crash__dynamics.rar


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الحادى عشر :

Fundamentals of Vehicle Dynamics 









رابط التحميل :

http://rapidshare.com/files/40444003/Fundamentals.of.Vehicle.Dynamics-1560911999.zip


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الثانى عشر :

Internal Combustion Engine Fundamentals










رابط التحميل 


http://rapidshare.com/files/26170382/heywood_-internal_combustion_engines_fundamentals.pdf



http://6.mihd.net/dl/f67a057e336f8e...-internal_combustion_engines_fundamentals.pdf


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الثالث عشر :

هو الكتاب خاص شوية بالهندسة البحرية يس انا قولت فى تبع المحركات بردة :

Marine Diesel Engines









رابط التحميل "

http://rapidshare.de/files/21139937...Diesel_Engines_and_Gas_Turbines__8th_ed._.rar


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الرابع عشر :

Stirling and Hot Air Engines








رابط التحميل :
http://rapidshare.com/files/36456554/Stirling_and_hot_air_engines-LQRS.tar.gz.html


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

نشكر المهندس محمد لطفى فى مساعتدى فى تكوين المكتبة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الخامس عشر :

Diesel Engines








روابط التحميل :

http://10.mihd.net/dl/733433b0b77ef.../diesel.engine.reference-0750621761.part1.rar



http://12.mihd.net/dl/0f0055fc8d2d9.../diesel.engine.reference-0750621761.part2.rar


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب السادس


Author: Heinz Heisler
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Edition: 2 edition (August 30, 2002)
Pages: 656 pages
URL: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0750651318
Summary:
This eagerly awaited second edition of Heinz Heisler´s Advanced Vehicle Technology is a comprehensive and thorough description of vehice bodies and components.

The second edition has been rigorously updated to provide additional material on subjects such as antilock braking, vehicle aerodynamics, tire tread design advances, electronically controlled anti-vibration engine mountings and transport refrigeration. Around 100 new diagrams have been included to complement the text.

Advanced Vehicle Technology 2nd edition´s depth of coverage, detailed illustrations and fluent and precise style are the outstanding features in this high quality student text.

More quality artwork has been added to enhance and add value to the explanation given in the text.

16 key topics have been updated to bring this 2nd edition in line with current technology.

Fully international in scope, reflecting the nature of contemporary vehicle engineering.

من هنا

http://mihd.net/0otfcq


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب السابع

من هنا
http://mihd.net/8kj1i7


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب السادس عشر :

Automotive Quality Systems Handbook







رابط التحميل :

http://rapidshare.de/files/21091201/...Handb ook.rar


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الثامن 

Sensor Technology Handbook
ISBN: 0750677295
Author: Jon S Wilson
Publisher: Newnes 
Edition: Bk&CD-Rom edition (December 8, 2004)
Hardcover: 704 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750677295
Summary:
Without sensors most electronic applications would not existthey perform a vital function, namely providing an interface to the real world. The importance of sensors, however, contrasts with the limited information available on them. Today's smart sensors, wireless sensors, and microtechnologies are revolutionizing sensor design and applications. This volume is an up-to-date and comprehensive sensor reference guide to be used by engineers and scientists in industry, research, and academia to help with their sensor selection and system design. It is filled with hard-to-find information, contributed by noted engineers and companies working in the field today. The book will offer guidance on selecting, specifying, and using the optimum sensor for any given application. The editor-in-chief, Jon Wilson, has years of experience in the sensor industry and leads workshops and seminars on sensor-related topics. 

In addition to background information on sensor technology, measurement, and data acquisition, the handbook provides detailed information on each type of sensor technology, covering:
· technology fundamentals
· sensor types, w/ advantages/disadvantages
· manufacturers
· selecting and specifying sensors
· applicable standards (w/ urls of related web sites)
· interfacing information, with hardware and software info
· design techniques and tips, with design examples
· latest and future developments

The handbook also contains information on the latest MEMS and nanotechnology sensor applications. In addition, a CD-ROM will accompany the volume containing a fully searchable pdf version of the text, along with various design tools and useful software.

*The only comprehensive book on sensors available!

*Jam-packed with over 800 pages of techniques and tips, detailed design examples, standards, hardware and software interfacing information, and manufacturer pros/cons to help make the best sensor selection for any design

*Covers sensors from A to Z- from basic technological fundamentals, to cutting-edge info. on the latest MEMS and the hottest nanotechnology applications


من هنا
http://mihd.net/0pwqrz


----------



## do3a2rose (24 أغسطس 2007)

اية الجمال دة يا محمد 

والله انا بجد مش عارفة اقول اية 

مفيش غير ان ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك يارب ويديك على اد نيتك 


مجهوووووووووووود راااااااائع


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب السابع عشر :

Mixture Formation in Internal Combustion Engines








رابط التحميل :

http://rapidshare.com/files/6945076/Mixture_Formation_in_Internal_Combustion_Engine.rar


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب التاسع

Intelligent Vehicle Technology And Trends (Artech House Its Library) 
By Richard Bishop 


Publisher: Artech House Publishers 
Number Of Pages: 362 
Publication Date: 2005-05-31 
Sales Rank: 1073856 
ISBN / ASIN: 1580539114 
EAN: 9781580539111 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Artech House Publishers 
Studio: Artech House Publishers 
Average Rating: 
Total Reviews: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Book Description: 

This groundbreaking resource offers you a comprehensive overview of cutting-edge intelligent vehicle (IV) systems aimed at providing enhanced safety, greater productivity, and less stress for drivers. Rather than bogging you down with difficult technical discourse, this easy-to-understand book presents a conceptual and realistic view of how IV systems work and the issues involved with their introduction into road vehicles. Helping you apply your skills to this emerging field, this practical reference offers you a thorough understanding of how electronics and electronic systems must work within automobiles, heavy trucks, and buses. 

The book examines real-world products, along with practical issues, including cost, market aspects, driver interface, and user acceptance. You find in-depth coverage of current systems such as lane departure warning and forward collision mitigation, as well as the next wave of driver assist systems, including seamless information flow between road vehicles and the road infrastructure. Moreover, the book helps you understand the motivations and activities of automakers regarding IV systems in today's market, and offers you a view of the future of this rapidly evolving technological area.





من هنا
http://mihd.net/570qgt


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب العاشر 

Vehicle Crash Mechanics

Summary:

Vehicle Crash Mechanics clarifies the complexities of this multifaceted area of study. It sets forth the principles of engineering mechanics and applies them to the issue of crashworthiness. It explores the three primary elements of crashworthiness, which are vehicle, occupant, and restraints, and illustrates their dynamic interactions through analytical models, experimental methods, and test data from actual crash tests. Parallel development of the analysis of actual test results and the interpretation of mathematical models related to the test provide additional insight, and case studies present real-world crash tests, accidents, and the effectiveness of air bag and crash sensing systems


من هنا
http://mihd.net/gxcmr3


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب ال 11



Fundamentals of Vehicle Dynamics (R114) 
By Thomas D. Gillespie 


Publisher: SAE International
Number Of Pages: 519
Publication Date: 1992-03
Sales Rank: 82664
ISBN / ASIN: 1560911999
EAN: 9781560911999
Binding: Hardcover
Manufacturer: SAE International
Studio: SAE International
Average Rating: 5
Total Reviews: 8





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Book Description: 

The first book providing comprehensive coverage of vehicle dynamics in a single volume, Fundamentals of Vehicle Dynamics provides a foundation of engineering principles and analytical methods to explain the performance of an automotive vehicle, with chapters focusing on: acceleration performance; braking performance; aerodynamics and rolling resistance; ride; tires; steady-state cornering; suspensions; steering systems; and rollover.

Acceleration, braking, turning, and ride are among the most fundamental properties of a motor vehicle. To understand the vehicle as a system, it is necessary to acquire a knowledge of all these modes. Motion is the common denominator of all these modes; thus, the study of this field is denoted as vehicle dynamics.

Fundamentals of Vehicle Dynamics introduces the basic mechanics governing vehicle performance, and familiarizes the reader with analytical methods and terminology.

This book attempts to find a middle ground by balancing engineering principles and equations of use to every automotive engineer with practical explanations of the mechanics involved, so that those without a formal engineering degree can still comprehend and use most of the principles discussed.

Fundamentals of Vehicle Dynamics provides thorough coverage of these subjects: Fundamental Approach to Modeling; Power-Limited Acceleration; Braking Forces; Anti-Lock Brake Systems; Aerodynamics; Rolling Resistance; Vehicle Response Properties; High-Speed Cornering; Independent Suspensions; Front Wheel Geometry; Transient Rollover; Dynamic Axle Loads; Traction-Limited Acceleration; Tire-Road Friction; Rear-Wheel Lockup; Drag; Total Road Loads; Vibration; Solid Axles; Roll Center Analysis; Front Wheel Drive; and Tire Construction.

Either as an introductory text or a practical professional overview, Fundamentals of Vehicle Dynamics is an ideal reference on the forces and factors affecting the movements of a vehicle - accelerating, braking, ride, and turning.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



من هنا
http://mihd.net/op0rzq


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب ال 12
By

Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math
Number Of Pages: 930
Publication Date: 1988-04-01
Sales Rank: 245558
ISBN / ASIN: 007028637X
EAN: 9780070286375
Binding: Hardcover
Manufacturer: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math
Studio: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math
Average Rating: 5
Total Reviews: 4



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Book Description: 

This text, by a leading authority in the field, presents a fundamental and factual development of the science and engineering underlying the design of combustion engines and turbines. An extensive illustration program supports the concepts and theories discussed.



Table Of *******s


1 Engine Types and Their Operations
2 Engine Design and Operating Parameters
3 Thermochemistry of Fuel-Air Mixtures
4 Properties of Working Fluids
5 Ideal Models of Engine Cycles
6 Gas Exchange Processes
7 SI Engine Fuel Metering and Manifold Phenomena
8 Charge Motion within the Cylinder
9 Combustion in Ignition Engines
10 Combustion in Compression Ignition Engines
11 Pollutant Formation and Control
12 Engine Heat Transfer
13 Engine Friction and Lubrication
14 Modeling Real Engine Flow and Combustion Processes
15 Engine Operating Characteristics
Appendixes



من هنا
http://mihd.net/dp9sny


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب ال 14
Stirling and hot air engines
ISBN:186126688 | 250 pages | 2005 | Publisher: Crowood Press, Limited


Great guide for building and designing your own thermal engines.



من هنا
http://mihd.net/f1v6q0

85 ميجا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب ال 15

Diesel Engine Reference Book (Second Edition)

Lavishly Illustrated / 714 pages / 55.2 MB / PDF OCR'd

Chapter 1 The theory of compression ignition engines
Chapter 2 The theory of turbocharging
Chapter 3 Compound and other engine systems
Chapter 4 Diesel combustion and fuels
Chapter 5 Thermal loading
Chapter 6 Thermodynamic mathematical modelling
Chapter 7 Computational fluid dynamics
Chapter 8 Modern control in diesel engine management
Chapter 9 Inlet and exhaust systems
Chapter 11 Fuel injection systems
Chapter 12 Lubrication and lubricating oils
Chapter 13 Bearings and bearing metals
Chapter 14 Pistons, rings and liners
Chapter 15 Auxiliaries
Governors and Governor Gear
Starting Gear and Starting Aids
Heat Exchangers
Chapter 16 Aircooled engines
Chapter 17 Crankcase explosions
Chapter 18 Exhaust smoke, measurement and regulation
Chapter 19 Exhaust emissions
Chapter 20 Engine noise
Chapter 21 Larger engine noise and vibration control
Chapter 22 Passenger car engines
Chapter 23 Trucks and buses
Chapter 24 Locomotives
Chapter 25 Dual fuel engines
Chapter 26 Marine engine applications
Chapter 27 Condition monitoring


سا احاول رفع وصلات افضل ان شاء الله 

من هنا
http://depositfiles.com/files/366814
http://depositfiles.com/files/366816


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب ال 17
Mixture Formation in Internal Combustion Engines (Heat and Mass Transfer)

Summary:The book covers the various approaches to modelling, measuring and optimising the mixture formation process in internal combustion engines. Due to their complexity and importance in predicting the temporal and spatial distribution of liquid and gaseous fuel inside the cylinder, special emphasis is put on the detailed description of multi-dimensional CFD-models regarding the flow conditions inside the injection nozzle, the primary and secondary spray break-up, evaporation, turbulent dispersion, collision, wall impingement and ignition. Example calculations are compared with semi-empirical relations and corresponding experimental data - represented in diagrams as well as in images resulting from modern optical measurement techniques - in order to discuss the capabilities of today’s simulation models as well as their shortcomings. Moreover, today’s and future requirements concerning the development of injection systems capable of optimising the combustion process in terms of reduced fuel consumption and emissions are discussed. The reader will also be provided with an overview of the most important optical measurement techniques for the investigation of mixture formation in internal combustion engines.

من هنا
http://mihd.net/a7wuiz


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب ال 16

من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/2276151...quality_handbook.html?dirPwdVerified=b0105bfc


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (24 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورر جدا م / محمد 
على مجهودك الرائع معى 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## mostafa_sa3eed (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على افادتكم لنا بهذه الكتب الرائعة ...

و اسال الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فهد الغرافه (25 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحه هذي اول مشاركه لي بالمنتدى وبصراحه اكثر هذا اكثر منتدى يعجبني من اول مادخلت عالم الانترنت
مشكورين على المكتبه الحلوه والمواضيع الشيقه


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (25 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## mohamed abouzahra (25 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## mohamed abouzahra (25 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الثامن عشر :

Car Hacks and Mods for Dummies







Book Description
So you want to turn your Yugo into a Viper? Sorry--you need a certified magician. But if you want to turn your sedate sedan into a mean machine or your used car lot deal into a powerful, purring set of wheels, you’ve come to the right place. Car Hacks & Mods for Dummies will get you turbo-charged up about modifying your car and guide you smoothly through: 
Choosing a car to mod 
Considering warranties, legal, and safety issues 
Hacking the ECU (Engine Control Unit) to adjust performance-enhancing factors like fuel injection, firing the spark plugs, controlling the cooling fan, and more 
Replacing your ECU with a plug and play system such as the APEXi Power FC or the AEM EMS system 
Putting on the brakes (the faster you go, the faster you’ll need to stop) 
Setting up your car for better handling and cornering 
Written by David Vespremi, automotive expert, frequent guest on national car-related TV shows, track driving instructor and self-proclaimed modder, Car Hacks & Mods for Dummies gets you into the ECU and under the hood and gives you the keys to: 

Choosing new wheels, including everything from the basics to dubs and spinners 
Putting your car on a diet, because lighter means faster 
Basic power bolt-ons and more expensive power adders 
Installing roll bars and cages to enhance safety 
Adding aero add-ons, including front “chin” spoilers, real spoilers, side skirts, and canards 
Detailing, down to the best cleaners and waxes and cleaning under the hood 
Using OBD (on-board diagnostics) for troubleshooting 
Getting advice from general Internet sites and specific message boards and forums for your car’s make or model, whether it’s a Chevy pick-up or an Alfa 


رابط الكتاب هو 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XLY8S32M


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (25 أغسطس 2007)

المجموعة التاسعة عشر :

مجموعة كتب عن الدوائر الهيدروليكية باللغة العربية ( لمعهد التعليم الفنى بالسعودية ) .

روابط التحميل

1- أساسيات قدرة الموائع
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys113.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl113.pdf
2-نظم هيدروليكية ونيوماتية
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys121.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysn121.pdf
3- مكونات هيدروليكية / نيوماتية
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys124.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl124.pdf
4- هيدروليكا كهربية
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys211.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl211.pdf
5- وحدات التحكم المنطقي المبرمج
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys222.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl222.pdf
6- هيدروليكيا المعدات المتنقلة
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys223.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl223.pdf
7- هيدروليكا تناسبية ومؤارزة
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys224.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl224.pdf


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (25 أغسطس 2007)

المجموعة العشرين :
كتب للسيارات بالغة العربية من المعهد الفنى بالسعودية .


1-نظام الوقود فى محركات البنزين 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh122.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl122.pdf

2-نظام الوقود فى محركات الديزل 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh214.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl214.pdf

3-نظام و تركيب المحركات 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh123.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl123.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh213.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl213.pdf

4-نظام وأجزاء نقل القدرة 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh211.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl211.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh222.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl222.pdf

5-نظام التوجيه والتعليق 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh223.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl223.pdf

6-نظام الفرامل 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh212.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl212.pdf

7-مبادىء نظام الكهرباء 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh113.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl113.pdf

8-تشخيص الأعطال 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/veh224.pdf

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/vehl224.pdf


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الحادى والعشرين :











http://rapidshare.com/files/20536908...urs_diesel.pdf


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
و جعلة في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (29 أغسطس 2007)

eng_shouman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> و جعلة في ميزان حسانتك


 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (29 أغسطس 2007)

وعوده مره اخري اخي محمد حمدا لله علي سلامتك 
مع الكتاب الثامن عشر
يمكن التحميل من هنا
http://mihd.net/fzi31r


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (29 أغسطس 2007)

المجموعه 19 .20 الوصلات مباشره لا استطيع التعديل بها
الكتاب 21
تقريبا بالفرنسيه من يرده يطلبه وسوف اضع رابطه ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (29 أغسطس 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> المجموعه 19 .20 الوصلات مباشره لا استطيع التعديل بها
> الكتاب 21
> تقريبا بالفرنسيه من يرده يطلبه وسوف اضع رابطه ان شاء الله


 

شكرا اخى الحبيب على مجهودك معاى 
ربنا يزيدك من خيرة ان شاء الله


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (31 أغسطس 2007)

بدنا رابط جديد للكتاب الخامس
ارجوكم اريد الكتاب ضروري والوصلة الحالية غير فعالة......


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (31 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب الخامس بناء علي رغبه الاعضاء
من هنا
http://mihd.net/fvpsiy


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (31 أغسطس 2007)

او من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/2278527...ntrolled_Systems.html?dirPwdVerified=b0105bfc


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (31 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو منكم الدعاء


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> ارجو منكم الدعاء


 

اشكرك جدا يابشمهندس على مجهودك الرائع معى 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (1 سبتمبر 2007)

احلى شباب والله يوفقكم ويزيدكم من نعيمه
خاصة للمهندسين
محمد ابو زهرة ومحمد لطفي
اللذان نكن لهما ما نعجز عن وصفه......


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

حسامكو العالمية قال:


> احلى شباب والله يوفقكم ويزيدكم من نعيمه
> خاصة للمهندسين
> محمد ابو زهرة ومحمد لطفي
> اللذان نكن لهما ما نعجز عن وصفه......


 

شكرا اخى حسام على هذة المجملة 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتاب الثانى والعشرين :











http://mihd.net/o1im7y

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/49685783...1604_.pdf.html


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

حسامكو العالمية قال:


> احلى شباب والله يوفقكم ويزيدكم من نعيمه
> خاصة للمهندسين
> محمد ابو زهرة ومحمد لطفي
> اللذان نكن لهما ما نعجز عن وصفه......




شكرا اخي وربنا يكرمك وتحصل علي ماتريد


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

72 كتاب لاصلاح السـيارات Auto Repair Books 

منقول م/ محب الله ورسوله









Alternator Check and ReplacementAuto_Repair_for_DummiesBrakes - Dealing With A Low Brake PedalBrakes - Front Brakes ReplacementCar Wires, Fuses and Connectors - How They WorkDIY Auto Computer ResetElectrical - Repairing WiringFord Motor Company - Automotive Systems Training - Electrical SystemsFront End - Replacing Ball JointsFront End - Replacing Tie-Rod EndsFront End Alignment - BasicsFront End Alignment - Tests ForFuel - Fuel pressure hose replacementFuel - In Tank Fuel Pump ReplacementIgnition TroubleShootingPopular Mechanics - Fixing Hood And Trunk LatchesPopular Mechanics - Repairing Power AntennasPopular Mechanics - Saturday Mechanic - Troubleshooting Distributorless IgnitionsPopular Mechanics - Troubleshooting Antilock BrakingPopular Mechanics - Aim Your HeadlightsPopular Mechanics - Ball Joint ReplacementPopular Mechanics - Calming A Pulsating Brake PedalPopular Mechanics - Changing Gear LubePopular Mechanics - Cleaning Throttle BodiesPopular Mechanics - Curing A Clicking StarterPopular Mechanics - Curing Premature Brake WearPopular Mechanics - Curing Radio NoisePopular Mechanics - Curing Steering WanderPopular Mechanics - Dealing With A Low Brake PedalPopular Mechanics - Diagnosing And Repairing Wheel VibrationPopular Mechanics - Electric Cooling Fan ProblemsPopular Mechanics - Exhaust System MaintenancePopular Mechanics - Finding And Fixing Water And Air LeaksPopular Mechanics - Finding Oil LeaksPopular Mechanics - Fixing Rough ShiftingPopular Mechanics - Fixing Suspension Clunks and RattlesPopular Mechanics - Flushing Your Brake SystemPopular Mechanics - Flushing Your Cooling SystemPopular Mechanics - Repairing Composite HeadlightsPopular Mechanics - Repairing Cooling System LeaksPopular Mechanics - Repairing Electrical WiringPopular Mechanics - Repairing Power WindowsPopular Mechanics - Repairing WindshieldsPopular Mechanics - Repairing Your Rear-Window DefrosterPopular Mechanics - Replacing a Bad Power Steering PumpPopular Mechanics - Replacing A Steering RackPopular Mechanics - Replacing An In-Tank Fuel PumpPopular Mechanics - Replacing Front-Drive AxlesPopular Mechanics - Replacing Loose Motor MountsPopular Mechanics - Replacing ShocksPopular Mechanics - Replacing U-JointsPopular Mechanics - Replacing Your Water PumpPopular Mechanics - Scan Tool DiagnosticsPopular Mechanics - Servicing Drum BrakesPopular Mechanics - Servicing Front Brake CalipersPopular Mechanics - Smoothing Out A Lumpy IdlePopular Mechanics - Suspension Repair And MaintenancePopular Mechanics - Turn Up Your HeaterPopular Mechanics - When Your Car Eats BeltsPopular Mechanics - Wiring Your Trailer HitchRadiator - ReplacingRepairing A Side MirrorReplacing a Water PumpTroubleshooting - Fixing Faulty Cruise ControlTroubleshooting - Interpreting Vacuum Gauge ReadingsTroubleshooting - Listen To Your CarTroubleshooting - What's That SmellTroubleshooting Noises - Ford Trucks - Snap, Crackle And PopTurnSignalWater Pump Replacement (Article)Water Pump Replacement (photos)Wheels - Four Wheel Alignmenthttp://rs17.rapidshare.com/files/365...pair_books.rar

رمز:
Pass: bms-forumz.co.uk


----------



## حسن هادي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء:6:


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتاب الثالث والعشرين :


Auto Repair Books AIO 





*Auto Repair Books AIO*
60.720 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/27272231....Books.AIO.rar


منقول​


----------



## ماركو (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لتحميل هذه الكتب القيمة الرائعة
ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## غسان التكريتي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخوتي على هذا العمل الرائع وندعو من الله التوفيق
ولكن ارجو الانتباه الى ان اغلب الروابط لا تعمل .....مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mokhtar (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (4 سبتمبر 2007)

غسان التكريتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخوتي على هذا العمل الرائع وندعو من الله التوفيق
> ولكن ارجو الانتباه الى ان اغلب الروابط لا تعمل .....مع الشكر والتقدير


 



















اخى الحبيب غسان الروابط مجربة من قبل وموجود لكل كتاب اكتر من رابط والذى ساعدنى فى ذلك 
المهندس محمد لطفى جزاة الله خير 


لو فى رابط مش شغال ممكن حضرتك تقول علية لتعديلة 
ارجو التجربة اولا 

وجزاك الله خير على المشاركة


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

غسان التكريتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخوتي على هذا العمل الرائع وندعو من الله التوفيق
> ولكن ارجو الانتباه الى ان اغلب الروابط لا تعمل .....مع الشكر والتقدير





شكرا اخي غسان علي مرورك الكريم ولكن اماكان من الافضل ان تخبرنا عن الروابط التي لاتعمل لكي نقوم بتحديثها وشكرا


----------



## hamadawa (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكما الله خيرا اخوي العزيزان


----------



## ahmed 3x (5 سبتمبر 2007)

والله كتب اكثر من رائعه ....جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamadawa (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا مرة اخري علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولكن لي طلب :
ارغب في كتاب ( Intoduction to internal combustion engines )
للكاتب ( Richard stone )


----------



## حمدي عثمان (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا في الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للمهندس محمود ابو زهرة
على الكتب والروابط 
وكذلك المهندس محمد لطفي 
مجهود مميز 
جزاهم الله كل خير
وبارك لهم في مجهوداتهم وجعلها في موازين حسناتهم.


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المازنى علاء (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا ولكنى حاولت انزل الكتب الموجوده ولكن تعطى الكتاب مش موجودfile not found ارجو من حضرتك اعاده النظر فى الروابط ومتشكر جدا جدا


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا والله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## النصرة (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لكتاب modern vehicle design
الرابط لا يعمل ارجو منكم تحديث الرابط او تغييره لاني محتاج هذا الكتاب جدا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ياخى


----------



## senan85 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووور والف شكر لك


----------



## Eng_Matro (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك

وارجو تعديل الروابط 95% من هذه الموسوعة غير موجود وحرام يضيع الجهد سدى 

وشكرا


----------



## التائب اليك (18 يونيو 2010)

بجد بجد ربنا يكرمكم على المكتبه الجباره


----------



## ستارليبيا14 (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم.............................................................................................
شكر علي المجهود ارجو لكم التوفيق والهدايه ............................................


----------



## موائع (19 يونيو 2010)

الف شكرررر


----------



## mecax (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سعدمحمدسعد (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Dr.Eng.J R (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلآ على جهودك


----------



## بكري السودان (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكر علي الكتب


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## mohie (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل اخى ارجو اعاده رفعهم


----------

